# Gazebo is DONE (edit Night time photo included)



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2022)

Our Son & Grandson just visited us for a week. While here my Son added electricity, lights, & a 72” fan to the gazebo.
It really turned out nice after a fresh coat of stain to the concrete. Have a look!
This is a before of the patio.






Now here is the final photo.





And the night time photo!






I’m heading out there now to eat breakfast!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 20, 2022)

Man that looks great. I'm sure that you'll have many a enjoyable meals and drinks out there.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks good! Love the concrete stain!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 20, 2022)

Lookin' good, Al. Congratulations. Enjoy breakfast.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 20, 2022)

Awesome! Looks like a resort Congrats!


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks great, the fan is a great addition.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 20, 2022)

Excellent Al!  I'm hoping to have mine done this coming weekend. Though mine isn't as snazzy as yours!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks great ! Well worth the work and investment . 
Hammock ?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 20, 2022)

Very nice Al!  Looks like an excellent place and I'm sure you'll be out there a lot.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 20, 2022)

That’s awesome. I can’t wait to have one


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 20, 2022)

Lookin good Al!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 20, 2022)

Very nice Al!  Breakfast on the patio in sunny FL is a thing to enjoy!  I know my wife would crash at any time!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 20, 2022)

Lookin' great Al, will give you a ton of enjoyment out there! RAY


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks great Al! 

I just got my Land Use Permit to do a 12x12 Smoker Shack on a concrete pad. 

Hoping to just put my fridge smoker &  the Weber out there.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks like a great place to hang out with some bevs.  Nice work Al!


----------



## clifish (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks great Al,  I plan to add electric to mine at some point,  for now ran an extension cord and a wifi extender so the wife can go out there while out on disability from her hysterectomy last week.

I thought you got rid of all your smokers now that you have the rectec?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks nice Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2022)

Alright Al!! That is awesome. What a great place to hang out and enjoy life. Congrats sir.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 20, 2022)

Man look great Al!! Not gonna lie I’m a little jealous :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 20, 2022)

Great job, Al.  You're really set up now.  And restaining the concrete make it look better than new.
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 20, 2022)

That's awesome Al...   great job...

How about a night time pic so we can see it lit up ???


----------



## robrpb (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks great. Nice job Al.

Rob


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks Great, Al !!!
I can visualize You & Judy sitting out there, after dark with a couple of drinks.
Funny how whenever I look at your pictures, I'm looking around for Gator Tracks.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 20, 2022)

That looks beautiful, Al. I know you've been working for a good while. I love how the ceiling/roof looks from the inside. Very nice work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Man that looks great. I'm sure that you'll have many a enjoyable meals and drinks out there.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!!
Al



yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good! Love the concrete stain!



Thank you, it really made everything come together.
Al


SmokinGame said:


> Lookin' good, Al. Congratulations. Enjoy breakfast.



Thanks, and I did & will be again today!
Al


bauchjw said:


> Awesome! Looks like a resort Congrats!



Thank you!!
Al


WaterRat said:


> Looks great, the fan is a great addition.



Thank you, the fan keeps the flies away, so I shut it off so I can use my bug-a-salt rifle to shoot them. Crazy old man, shooting flies while he drinks beer! 
Al


Steve H said:


> Excellent Al!  I'm hoping to have mine done this coming weekend. Though mine isn't as snazzy as yours!



Thanks Steve, I’m sure yours will be fantastic!
Al


chopsaw said:


> Looks great ! Well worth the work and investment .
> Hammock ?



Thanks Chop, we were thinking hammock too!
Al


MJB05615 said:


> Very nice Al!  Looks like an excellent place and I'm sure you'll be out there a lot.



Thank you, yep breakfast, lunch, drinks, & dinner all out there!
Al


SmokingUPnorth said:


> That’s awesome. I can’t wait to have one



Thank you, we probably would not have bought this, except that our old gazebo was destroyed by a hail storm. Glad we did though!
Al


indaswamp said:


> Lookin good Al!!


 Thank you!!



civilsmoker said:


> Very nice Al!  Breakfast on the patio in sunny FL is a thing to enjoy!  I know my wife would crash at any time!



Thank you, I don’t think I could survive in a cold climate!
Al


sawhorseray said:


> Lookin' great Al, will give you a ton of enjoyment out there! RAY



Thanks Ray, and I think your right, I’m typing this as we speak out in the gazebo & it’s a beautiful morning!
Al


slapaho_injun said:


> Looks great Al!
> 
> I just got my Land Use Permit to do a 12x12 Smoker Shack on a concrete pad.
> 
> Hoping to just put my fridge smoker &  the Weber out there.



Thank you!
Can’t wait to see your project!
Al


sandyut said:


> Looks like a great place to hang out with some bevs.  Nice work Al!



You got that right!!
Al


clifish said:


> Looks great Al,  I plan to add electric to mine at some point,  for now ran an extension cord and a wifi extender so the wife can go out there while out on disability from her hysterectomy last week.
> 
> I thought you got rid of all your smokers now that you have the rectec?



Thanks Cliff!
We were lucky as there was a line that was easy to tap into, and I already get a strong WiFi signal out there. I did get rid of 3 smokers, I just have a few toys left, and will probably keep what I have. Maybe the kettle pizza setup will go next. It depends on how good a pizza I can cook in the RT.
Al


smokerjim said:


> Looks nice Al


 Thanks Jim!
Al


tx smoker said:


> Alright Al!! That is awesome. What a great place to hang out and enjoy life. Congrats sir.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert!
I’m out there now!
Al


jcam222 said:


> Man look great Al!! Not gonna lie I’m a little jealous :)



Thank you!
If you are ever down this way, stop by & we’ll sit out there & enjoy some adult beverages!!
Al


GaryHibbert said:


> Great job, Al.  You're really set up now.  And restaining the concrete make it look better than new.
> Gary



Thanks Gary!
The gazebo looked so good that we just had to do something with the floor, and glad  we did!
Al


JckDanls 07 said:


> That's awesome Al...   great job...
> 
> How about a night time pic so we can see it lit up ???



Thanks Keith!
Good idea, I’ll have to get one!
Al


robrpb said:


> Looks great. Nice job Al.
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob!
Appreciate it!
Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!!
> I can visualize You & Judy sitting out there, after dark with a couple of drinks.
> Funny how whenever I look at your pictures, I'm looking around for Gator Tracks.
> 
> Bear



Thanks John!
I look for gator tracks too!
Especially this time of year (gator mating season)!
Al


Sven Svensson said:


> That looks beautiful, Al. I know you've been working for a good while. I love how the ceiling/roof looks from the inside. Very nice work.


 Thank you!
This is a very heavy duty well built gazebo, that came as a kit. The only credit I can take is putting it together.
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 21, 2022)

Very nice Al.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2022)

A lot of hard work went into your project Al and the result speaks for itself. What a great addition that you both are going to enjoy for a long time.  Congrats!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2022)

Turned out awesome Al! You all did a great job!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 21, 2022)

Wow, that is very, very nice! Beer fridge and a Bluetooth speaker and I would never leave.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Very nice Al.



Thanks Rick!
Al



schlotz said:


> A lot of hard work went into your project Al and the result speaks for itself. What a great addition that you both are going to enjoy for a long time.  Congrats!



Thanks Matt!
Al


Brokenhandle said:


> Turned out awesome Al! You all did a great job!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan!
Al


Colin1230 said:


> Wow, that is very, very nice! Beer fridge and a Bluetooth speaker and I would never leave.


 
Thanks Colin!
I have a beer fridge just inside the screen door & a boom box in the golf cart shed next to the patio. So we have you covered!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 21, 2022)

That looks great, Al. Is that a Yardistry gazebo? I have two of them myself and they are a primo product. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks great Al many hours of enjoyment coming your way.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks like a great place to hang out. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 21, 2022)

Awesome looking place to kick back. Well done Al !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Al many hours of enjoyment coming your way.
> 
> Warren



You got that right Warren!
Thank you!
Al


mike243 said:


> Looks like a great place to hang out. thanks for sharing with us.



Thanks Mike!
Al


Winterrider said:


> Awesome looking place to kick back. Well done Al !



Thank you!!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2022)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That looks great, Al. Is that a Yardistry gazebo? I have two of them myself and they are a primo product. Thank you for sharing!!


 Thank you, yes it’s a Yardistry, and I agree with you, this thing is built better than my house!!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 22, 2022)

Al...  that night shot is perfect bub...  I give you an A++++ for the entire job..  perfect my friend..  That is Bad Ass ...


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 22, 2022)

Very nice indeed!

I feel outside space is just as valuable as inside space.

Cheers!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 22, 2022)

What no BEER POLE? Just kidding.

Way to go Al, that's a great place to spend your outdoor time. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2022)

I love the "Night Shot" Al !!
Tell me "How bad are the Skeeters down there?"
I understand the weather is similar to Vietnam.
I hope the Skeeters aren't as bad!!!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 22, 2022)

Love the night pick as well!
My wife has some red hot chili pepper lights we used to hang from our camper awning...then you'd be rockin!

Ryan


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 22, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Love the night pick as well!
> My wife has some red hot chili pepper lights we used to hang from our camper awning...then you'd be rockin!
> 
> Ryan


I lived in a camper (and or hotels) for some years and Willis at work always offered to get me those lights or the corresponding holiday lights.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 22, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I lived in a camper (and or hotels) for some years and Willis at work always offered to get me those lights or the corresponding holiday lights.


I should hang them on the porch and get a pic...they are pretty cool! We will get another camper down the road sometime when we have more of a chance to use and enjoy it.

Ryan


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2022)

Just plain WOW, that is such an awesome space, I would never be inside.  With your weather, outrageous.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 22, 2022)

Looks just perfect Al. You and the missis did a great job. I followed the build post . Now with the finished touches it is a perfect place day and night.

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> I feel outside space is just as valuable as inside space.
> 
> Cheers!


 Thank you!
I agree on the outside space!
Al


gmc2003 said:


> What no BEER POLE? Just kidding.
> 
> Way to go Al, that's a great place to spend your outdoor time.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!
I guess I need a beer pole!
Al


Bearcarver said:


> I love the "Night Shot" Al !!
> Tell me "How bad are the Skeeters down there?"
> I understand the weather is similar to Vietnam.
> I hope the Skeeters aren't as bad!!!
> ...


The skeeters are not bad at all. If the fan is on they don’t bother you. The County sprays for them at least once a week.
Al


Brokenhandle said:


> Love the night pick as well!
> My wife has some red hot chili pepper lights we used to hang from our camper awning...then you'd be rockin!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!
I’ll have to look for the chili pepper lights!
Al


Nefarious said:


> Just plain WOW, that is such an awesome space, I would never be inside.  With your weather, outrageous.


Thank you, and you are right, we are out there all day long!
Al


DRKsmoking said:


> Looks just perfect Al. You and the missis did a great job. I followed the build post . Now with the finished touches it is a perfect place day and night.
> 
> David


Thanks David!
Appreciate the kind words!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2022)

Al, That's a beautiful cocktail parlor... I hope your car doesn't fit in there...  The stain would suffer...  The car would love it...  Florida sun and all...      Be well my friend...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 23, 2022)

Al, that's a very welcoming, comfortable space you've created...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 23, 2022)

Looks nice Al, good job getting  it completed.
It'll really be enjoyable November through April.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Al, That's a beautiful cocktail parlor... I hope your car doesn't fit in there...  The stain would suffer...  The car would love it...  Florida sun and all...      Be well my friend...


 Thanks Dave!
Actually the Mustang would fit in there easily, but I can’t get the car to my backyard! Al


GonnaSmoke said:


> Al, that's a very welcoming, comfortable space you've created...


Thank you!
Al


chilerelleno said:


> Looks nice Al, good job getting  it completed.
> It'll really be enjoyable November through April.


Thanks John!
We will definitely enjoy it then, but we are enjoying it now too. At least breakfast & lunch, maybe cocktail hour too, and for sure after dark with the fan on! When something is new you use the heck out of it, and I hope we continue to use the heck out of it for a long time! 
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 2, 2022)

It took me awhile to figure out where I had posted about the chili pepper lights buy finally found it! 








Not at a rendezvous but set up at our local state park...broke out the chili pepper lights!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> It took me awhile to figure out where I had posted about the chili pepper lights buy finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 636369
> 
> ...


 Now those are way cool Ryan.
Great looking setup too!
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not at a rendezvous but set up at our local state park...broke out the chili pepper lights!




Like Al said , love the setup. and we have a set of the chili lights also. Mona keeps hiding them on me . I think she thinks they are tacky when I put them up. lol She has no taste when it comes to cool.

Maybe I will hang them in The Smokers Shed. lol

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Like Al said , love the setup. and we have a set of the chili lights also. Mona keeps hiding them on me . I think she thinks they are tacky when I put them up. lol She has no taste when it comes to cool.
> 
> Maybe I will hang them in The Smokers Shed. lol
> 
> David


 Ha Ha!
After seeing that the women don’t like them, you know I just have to get a set! 
Al


----------



## blacklab (Jul 6, 2022)

Very nice Al. Lots of good times to be had.


----------



## Buddy55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah, it looks great !!!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Al I was jealous before and that nighttime pic makes it even worse. Looks relaxing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2022)

blacklab said:


> Very nice Al. Lots of good times to be had.





SmokingUPnorth said:


> Al I was jealous before and that nighttime pic makes it even worse. Looks relaxing





Buddy55 said:


> Yeah, it looks great !!!


 Thanks a lot guys!!
Al


----------

